# [SOLVED] Brother - adding cupswrapper printer driver

## Joseph_sys

I have an MFC-465CN printer and I'm trying to follow the installation instruction from:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Brother_MFC_420CN/Cups

I get no errors, I follow the instructions, untar lpr first and cupswrapper second, moved everything with: "cp -R usr /"

But when I go to cups and try to select my printer model it is not there (yes I restart cupsd)

All models from: /usr/share/ppd/Brohter are showing.

These are the original that came with cups.  The one I installed from brother webpage rpm-file (lpr with cupswrapper), are located in:

/usr/bin/brpintconf_mfc465cn - this is an executable from lpr.rpm file

/usr/local/Brother/Printer/* - from cupswrapper

How do I point cups so it sees printers in /usr/local/Brother?

I think some instructions are missing/or are not complete.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Tue Aug 05, 2008 9:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

have a look at my howto,

enter my nickname in the serach-function & look for it,

I've outlined every step needed so you might try that

also copy files via cp -a  (cp -R just might not be enough  :Wink:  )

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> have a look at my howto,
> 
> enter my nickname in the serach-function & look for it,
> 
> [snip]

 

I think you are referring to your instructions from:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422995-highlight-printer.html

Yes, that almost worked, the original instructions that were missing are:

5. change in /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapper... /etc/init.d/cups to /etc/init.d/cupsd

6. run /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapper...

7. create a symbolic link from /usr/local/Brother/inf/brMFC...rc to /usr/local/Brother/inf/brPrintList (ln -sf brHL2040rc brPrintList )

8.a. copy /usr/lib/cups/filter/br... to /usr/libexec/cups/filter/br.. 

I was able to find the printer and set it up but when I run:

```
run /usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc465cn/cupswrapper/cupswrappermfc465cn
```

I'm getting an error: 

```
Filter "brlpdwrappermfc465cn" for printer mfc465 not available. No such file or directory.
```

When I emerged cups the directory: /usr/lib/cups/filter/ did not exist. Do I have to create it manually?

In addition I don't have a filter: brlpdwrappermfc465cn

Where do I find this filter?

----------

## 12345moon12345

I've been running gentoo for many years now and I love it but....

maybe the time has come to leave.

It's just too time-consuming to keep up an deal with the quirks.

Today I trioed installing my printer ( Brother HL2030 ). After sevral hours googling and trying I can';t get it to work.

I'm sure  it's something minor and I eventually will find it. But thsi is not the first time this is costing me so much time.

I remember how easy windows was...

just find I driver and it installs...

oh well I know that has it's downside too. Just bit depressed right now.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *12345moon12345 wrote:*   

> I've been running gentoo for many years now and I love it but....
> 
> maybe the time has come to leave.
> 
> It's just too time-consuming to keep up an deal with the quirks.
> ...

 

don't be depressed  :Sad: 

just follow the steps in my howto and it'll work eventually  :Wink: 

I've got an hl-2070n and I got it working with brlpdwrapper and those steps

Cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *12345moon12345 wrote:*   I've been running gentoo for many years now and I love it but....
> 
> maybe the time has come to leave.
> 
> It's just too time-consuming to keep up an deal with the quirks.
> ...

 

If you have a new installation you have to create the directory: /usr/lib/cups/filter/  (the Brother script will not do it for you)

In addition I have found an excellent description of the problem that might help you see:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Brother_MFC-3240C

I'll try it today and post the result.

----------

## Joseph_sys

I can confirm the installation instruction from:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Brother_MFC-3240C

worked perfectly.  

The only thing I could add, check for existence of the directory:

/usr/lib/cups/filter/  especially on a new installation I think cups doesn't create that directory by default and neither does the Brother scrip, so when one execute the cupswrapper...model the filter will not be copied as the .../filter directory does not exist.

----------

